# Too much turbulence?



## carguyco (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it possible to have too much turbulence?

I have been running 2 Aqua Clear Powerheads 70s to be exact in my 75 gallon aquarium....I have them running wide open w/out airstones or anything...just running the heads with open orifices....

I recently got my magnum 350 operational....and the platys, mollys, and tiger barbs look like they are getting blown all around the tank.

Is this bad or are these fish accustomed to fast moving currents?

Just curious..please let me know...thanks.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

If your fish are not happy. Its too much. you may want to remove ne of the powerheads. You could also create a deadspot with DW, rocks, plants, or decor.


----------



## carguyco (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess I'll ask the fish.... 

I cannot tell if they aren't happy...I'm going to watch them for a few days..

do I need to run the Magnum 24/7 or put it on a timer?

thanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

If they're being "blown all around the tank" as you put it, then its safe to assume they're not happy. 

Is your magnum the only filter on tthe tank?
You should never shut off your filter.


----------



## carguyco (Jan 25, 2010)

I may have exaggerated the "blowing around"...the back of the tank has a lot of current and ifthey avoid that they don't notice...also if they stay mid to bottom they avoid it...

I thought I read somewhere that people cycle their canisters sometimes...

Technically the powerheads are filters as well since they are hooked to a UGF....


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got an mag 350 and a mag HOT 250 as well as a 660 marineland powerhead on there, I grab a chair and watch how the fish react to the current and then move the outlets to give them current as well as slack. This is where your hardscape shows its design the best. 


I got danios,barbs,angels, ect that seek out the strong fresh water and swim in it, when they tucker out they glide to a soft spot and swim, my current is all surface but its enough to keep the water moving and not sitting.


----------



## carguyco (Jan 25, 2010)

So I'm not the only one w/ Barbs and Angels together eh?

My fish appear to be doing the same thing....

On a sadder note...

I allowed my daughter to put an african dwarf frog in the tank yesterday...nowhere to be found today....I wouldn't think it could get out of the tank along the back since that is where most of the surface current is located..but it is gone gone gone....


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

nope. if there is enough room and "holds" for the fish to seperate out then its fine. my barbs follow the angels around because the angels always seem to find edibles.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I read somewhere that a 75 gallon is too big for the dwarf frog. They are surface breathers but do better in a tank that is under 18 inches tall. I do know that if there is an opening anywhere on the tank they will eventually find it. I have one in a small tank I got as a gift but was told they are escape artist. Mines stays at the bottom all the time so I don't know how they find the openings.


----------



## carguyco (Jan 25, 2010)

Update


----------



## carguyco (Jan 25, 2010)

Update

The fish seem perfectly fine....other than the disappearing frog trick.

Thanks for the input...


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

carguyco said:


> Update
> 
> The fish seem perfectly fine....other than the disappearing frog trick.
> 
> Thanks for the input...


It's probably still in there somewhere - I bet you'll find it after a couple of days.


----------

